

Ask HN: Is your Gmail spam filter too aggressive? - mgw

I've been alerted by one of my clients who uses Google Apps that they are missing a lot of emails. I went looking and found all of them in the spam folder.
This prodded me to check my Gmail spam folder and it really had a lot of false positives in there. A quick Twitter search reveals many people who noticed the same behavior starting around the beginning of May.<p>Have you noticed the Gmail spam filter being too aggressive as well?
======
EECS
I receive a lot of emails and always try to zero it out along with the spam
folder (I use both gmail and google apps for business email) and generally
find the spam folder 99.9% spot on. It almost never accidentally spam the
wrong mail. I probably get somewhere around 300 emails per day give or take.

